# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs >  Help Enable Print 1,000 Hands By Next Month

## Brian_Krassenstein

To date the e-NABLE community has grown to over 5,000 and has given over 1,500 3D printed hand prosthetics away to those in need since they started almost three years ago. But with over a 1,000 requests for Raptor 3D printable hands pending they need the 3D printing community to pitch in and help them meet their goal by mid-September. As incentive, 3DPrinterOS will be giving away t-shirts and a free Raspberry Pi 2 to the volunteer who makes the most kits and Fargo 3D Printing will be offering a 25% discount on filament orders from 3domusa until September 15th. To find out how you can help and how to get the discount head on over to 3DPrint.com here: http://3dprint.com/88907/e-nable-1000-3d-hands/

----------


## James___UK

3DPrintOS doesn't seem to like my printer but can I print from the files supplied manually and send off the hands anyway? And if so, any colour preference?

----------


## curious aardvark

sounds like a fun project - link to article is dead. 

So where do i sign up ?

----------


## sjgrunewald

The most current files for the Raptor 3D printable hand can be downloaded for free on Thingiverse.
All completed hand kits can be mailed to eNABLE at this address:
Attn: Melina Brown
216 S 8th St.
Opelika, AL 36801.

----------


## captainserial

> The most current files for the Raptor 3D printable hand can be downloaded for free on Thingiverse.
> All completed hand kits can be mailed to eNABLE at this address:
> Attn: Melina Brown
> 216 S 8th St.
> Opelika, AL 36801.


Is there a preferred scale they want these at? Or should they all be printed at 100%?

----------


## gotwong415

> Is there a preferred scale they want these at? Or should they all be printed at 100%?


We have a need for hands all the way up to 170%.  But any size & any color you can print for us would be greatly appreciated.  Thanks!

John Wong
e-NABLE Evangelist
enablethefuture@gmail.com

----------

